

Ask HN: Is it appropriate to ask a startup how much runway they have left? - bostonvaulter2

When you&#x27;re interviewing at a startup is it appropriate to ask about how much runway they have left? Or maybe ask if they have funding for a year&#x27;s worth of time at the current burn-rate?
======
byoung2
When I interviewed at Mahalo back in 2007, I asked and they said they had
about a year of runway left. I asked why they were hiring people in Santa
Monica instead of in the Philippines and they said they didn't believe in
offshoring. A year later they laid off a bunch of people and shifted them to
the Philippines. Glad I asked.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/2008/10/jason-calacanis-
mahal...](http://www.businessinsider.com/2008/10/jason-calacanis-mahalo-fires-
a-third-of-its-u-s-staff)

------
bandy
Yes, it is. However, they will probably lie to you about the cash they have
on-hand, their burn rate, and when they'll hit break-even.

------
makerops
For sure, you are risking lower pay/less security for the chance of making it
up in equity; as complete as info as you can gather is a must.

